# Help diagnose my Cichlid



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

I recently medicated my tank for 7 days with Pimafix to get rid of what I thought was a fungal infection on my fish. After the 7 days the initial spots I had noticed have cleared up only to have new spots appear. I notice my fish now rubbing itself off the rocks in the tank on the sides with the whitish stuff. His fins also look beaten.

My Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels are all at 0.

PH: 8.2 KH: 16 GH: 20 TEMP: 78 degF

He actively eats and swims about the tank. I just don't know how to get rid of this stuff. He's had it for quite a while.

Here are some pics for clarification


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your nitrate should be greater than zero if your tank is cycled. Is that a typo?

Looks like missing scales. Which, along with tattered fins would indicate aggression. Are the spots fuzzy at all?


----------



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Your nitrate should be greater than zero if your tank is cycled. Is that a typo?
> 
> Looks like missing scales. Which, along with tattered fins would indicate aggression. Are the spots fuzzy at all?


Edit:

Nitrate 0.5ppm

I would say that spots are fuzzy yes. Like a slime.

The fish is in a 30gallon tank all alone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a cycled tank I would expect nitrate to be more like 10ppm to 20ppm.

Can't help with the slime spots...hope another member will chime in.


----------



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> In a cycled tank I would expect nitrate to be more like 10ppm to 20ppm.
> 
> Can't help with the slime spots...hope another member will chime in.


My readings are usually after a signif. water change. I'm also not the most accurate at determining color variations. Could pass for all three levels almost.

If my tank were not cycled, what would you then say could be the problem?


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

How long has he been all alone? Could he have spooked and bashed himself?

It sure does look like fish agression to me as well.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I would use something a bit stronger than Pimafix. It's most likely bacterial rather than fungal. I've had pretty good luck with Furan 2 when I had a Columnaris outbreak.


----------



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

jeaninel said:


> I think I would use something a bit stronger than Pimafix. It's most likely bacterial rather than fungal. I've had pretty good luck with Furan 2 when I had a Columnaris outbreak.


I recently learned Columnaris was bacterial rather than fungal. I purchased Pimafix thinking I was treating a fungal infection. I'll look into buying something to treat bacterial infection tomorrow.

Would you recommend Melafix?

Also, would me having treated the tank with Pimafix done anything to combat the bacterial infection at all?


----------



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

I am now treating the fish with Melafix.

He seems to be more energetic lately and aggressive. However, I'm noticing more spots appearing around his facial mouth aria. Kind of like little holes that progressively get worse each day. He's also losing color in his facial area. I can kind of see through his skin.

Old spots dissipate only to have new spots appear.

The marks you can see on the pictures I posted above are now gone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Starting to sound more like columnaris. I'd do Maracyn and Maracyn2 simultaneously without delay.


----------



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are recent pics.


----------



## megashira (Jan 27, 2006)

Treated the tank with Maracyn+Maracyn II as DJRansom suggested; things are looking much better now.

Finished dosing Day 3. Will post pics after the completion of Day 5.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Make sure to watch your water parameters as the Maracyn/Maracyn 2 may harm your bio filter. I know it did to mine when I've used them before.

Good luck and hope your fish heals well. he does look better already.


----------

